# Annual Implement Auction



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Every spring here in Roosevelt, UT there is an annual implement auction. It's held at Ag Equipment. Many assume that it's just farm equipment, which it has, but there are always some vehicles and other goodies in the mix. This year I thought I'd inform the hunters that there's a binder waiting to be turned into something fun. 1968 Scout 800A. I took a couple few pictures today of it before heading home after work.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/stimmie_78/5gPfuY

You can also go to Ag Equipment's web page and see a list of things along with pictures. Auction starts at 9:00AM this Saturday April 8th. There's usually burgers and whatnot for sale as a fund raiser for one of the local church groups.

http://www.rockymtnmachinery.com/cus...asp?pg=auction


----------

